# R.M.S Mulheim Ship Wreck - Lands End, Cornwall



## J_a_t_33 (Dec 2, 2010)

I am sure many of you will have seen this at some point at Lands End.


Back when she was a youngster:







On 22 March 2003, RMS Mülheim was on a voyage from Cork, Ireland to Lübeck, Germany, transporting 2,200 tonnes of scrap car plastic. The ship ran aground at approximately 0500 GMT in Gamper Bay, between Land's End and Sennen Cove, during which time there was "moderate visibility and fog patches".

On investigation, it was discovered that the chief officer, who had been on watch at the time, had caught his trousers in the lever of his chair when trying to get up, causing him to fall and rendering him unconscious. By the time he regained consciousness, RMS Mülheim was already bearing down on the shoreline. 

There was diesel oil leaking into the ocean. The concerned agencies were informed, and a salvage operation was attempted. On 23 May 2003 RMS Mülheim was declared a constructive total loss. The salvage work was provided by the leading company Wijsmuiler Salvage. To remove as much cargo as possible, a conveyor belt system was used. When the weather and tide permitted, workers on the wreck filled jumbo-sized bags with the ship's cargo. Those bags were then brought up the cliff by the conveyor, which had been placed on the cliff just above the wreck. The operation ended on 29 May 2003. Although most of the cargo was removed, some was lost to the ocean. 
On 7 October 2003, in heavy seas, the ship was broken into two pieces. On 31 October 2003, the swells pushed the wreck of the RMS Mülheim into a rocky inlet called Castle Zawn. At that time the wreck was demolished down to its superstructure.

Write up taken from: [ame]http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MV_RMS_Mulheim[/ame]

Other informative links:
http://www.sennen-cove.com/mul7oct.htm
http://www.wellandcanal.ca/salties/r/rmsmulheim/mulheim.htm

Pics taken during the sinking process:





















And how she sits today:

From the top










Lots of photogenic rusty metal to clamber over!










The way down to the boat, you can just see someone stood at the top looking down






















































































Heading back







Cheers for looking! Hope you like!


----------



## nij4829 (Dec 2, 2010)

cracking report, love the old and new pics and the history.


----------



## hydealfred (Dec 2, 2010)

Good report - I remember when this happened. I was there just after the ship came ashore and it was quite a tourist attraction. They had to get the cargo off, which appeared to be a very difficult operation given the ships position. I have been to the site over the years and watched as the ship has been slowly ripped apart by the Atlantic waves. Someone had written on the bridge roof - "I could have missed the rocks but then I got high" - always makes me smile


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 3, 2010)

Ooh, excellent write-up and photos, J.  Good to read up about it too...especially as they managed to save most of the cargo...unlike the poor old Napoli.


----------



## Labb (Dec 3, 2010)

Beautiful pictures. This ship is really what I would call derelict.


----------



## hydealfred (Dec 3, 2010)

Foxylady said:


> Ooh, excellent write-up and photos, J.  Good to read up about it too...especially as they managed to save most of the cargo...unlike the poor old Napoli.



I'm feeling like a bit of a ship jinx - I went to see the Napoli as well. Thats the one people were going off with BMW's and the like.


----------



## muppet (Dec 3, 2010)

i went to see her not long after it happend it was a sad sight . i remember loads of poeple sitting on top of the cliff . thanks for sharing good pics


----------



## Mole Man (Dec 4, 2010)

I was down there a few years ago, still looks about the same as it was then. 

Thanks for the post good to see it again.


----------



## smiffy (Dec 4, 2010)

great post ! many thanks !....I reckon wrecked ships are fascinating..cheers


----------



## djrich (Dec 5, 2010)

J_a_t_33 said:


> On investigation, it was discovered that the chief officer, who had been on watch at the time, had caught his trousers in the lever of his chair when trying to get up,!



I did a small "lol" at that bit , lovely pics, great report!


----------



## Scaramanger (Dec 5, 2010)

Wow

Didn't realise there was a few bits and pieces left.. 

must go down and have a look.


----------



## swanseamale47 (Dec 6, 2010)

Just shows the power of the sea, to rip up a steal ship like that.
Great report and pics.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dangerous dave (Dec 6, 2010)

114 072 22 said:


> Wow
> 
> Didn't realise there was a few bits and pieces left..
> 
> must go down and have a look.



keep me in the loop for this one please


----------



## Scaramanger (Dec 6, 2010)

yeah deffo Dangerous. Put yer best clambering boots on !!



dangerous dave said:


> keep me in the loop for this one please


----------



## smiler (Dec 6, 2010)

Enjoyed your post and the pics, thanks.
Smiler


----------



## nivlac (Dec 6, 2010)

wow amazing report,


----------



## hnmisty (Dec 8, 2010)

J_a_t_33 said:


> On investigation, it was discovered that the chief officer, who had been on watch at the time, had caught his trousers in the lever of his chair when trying to get up, causing him to fall and rendering him unconscious. By the time he regained consciousness, RMS Mülheim was already bearing down on the shoreline.



My friend told me this when a few of us were in Sennen four years ago and we saw this wreck. I wondered whether he was winding me up...should have trusted him more! 

Thanks!


----------

